# Window Shopping - Pos New MTB



## fossyant (29 Dec 2015)

As you know I've had a bad smash on the fixed commuter.

It will either be written off, or not but I may get some cash from compensation.

Budget wise, say maybe £1,500-£2,000 if the fixed get's written off and incidental expenses recovered 'short term interim payment) or possibly a it more on the budget,

Personally like hard tails, but Dan_bo recommended a full susser with spine injury.

OK, most likely alloy frame, as carbon will take too big a chunk out of the budget.

XT or SRAM X9/X0 spec components and ideally 2x10 transmission not 1 x 10 - won't suit my riding - prefer XC riding and having no silly gear jumps.

Mid rage forks that are serviceable (possibly by me) OK accept rear might need shop.

So far like Boardmans, and were sec as been dropped a it I'd stick better bits on. Other choice is On-One or maybe custom build or off the shelf something. Fancy something a little different though. An Orange P5 might be out of budget.

So any half decent bikes i can window shop at whilst I dream about getting back on the bike ?

PS Would anyone recommend the jersey's with built in spinal protection considering mine will be a little weak and won't want to knock it, even in a slip on mud.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2015)

http://static.dainese.com/media/cat...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/8/3879623_e09_f_s.jpg

Orange 5 on ebay and you're good to go.

In six months.  .


----------



## Cubist (29 Dec 2015)

I think there's a ibis mojo SL on Single track world in budget,..... Just let me go and have a look.... Or a NorcoSight, well under a grand.....


----------



## Cubist (29 Dec 2015)

Mojo.... 1*10, but in budget to convert back to a double
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/ibis-mojo-slr-large-1250-telford

Sight:http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/2013-norco-sight-se-size-large-26

Or a Trance frame for 200..... Piece of the proverbial to build that up in budget.


----------



## Jody (29 Dec 2015)

Just had a look and you can pick a 2015 Anthem 2 up for 1150 from winstanley. It's full slx kit instead of xt but has a really good spec for the money. I know it's biased but they are a great xc bike for soaking up the miles.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (30 Dec 2015)

Now would be a good time to get onto Pauls Cycles,as they have some cracking 2015 deals on full sussers.
And all under your budget.There are so many I can't list them all,but there is a cracking Cannondale Jekyll 3 going for £1600.
But have a look at them all.
Sorry to hear of your accident btw.
The list of excellent HT's on offer in your budget is endless


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2015)

Im seriously considering selling this meta..its a very good spec..
3799 at crc but i got it a lot cheaper..2 sets of wheels dropper..
xo drivetrain,with several front ratios...etc..
Medium 17.5..
id take a grand for it.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2015)

Commencal do some very nice MTBs, always liked them.

The current Boardman squidgers at proof that chrome don't get you home, and the HTs have had a flex problem since the 2014 frames and doesn't seem to be resolved.

I've always found MTBs harder to get right than tarmac bikes, with suspension travel making dynamic geometry changes on the move, quite substantial weight distribution from model to model, all the more important to get out and ride one before buying.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (31 Dec 2015)

Would never touch a Boardman MTB,as (In my opinion) they seem very low quality.
Halfords,who now own the brand,are not slow in cutting corners to save a buck.
The Commencal however,seems a bargain at a Grand.If I was looking for another bike just now I would snap it up.
Not much I would change on it.It's a good option for the OP


----------



## rusty bearing (2 Jan 2016)

Have a word with Martin at Wallis cycles. I know he can do you a full suss carbon (Mrs bearing has one, loves it) within budget.
Link below
http://www.walliscycles.com/acatalog/copy_of_Mountain_Bikes.html


----------



## Motozulu (3 Jan 2016)

_Bird Aeris - various full suss models for budget - getting absolutely rave reviews and the owners/manufacturers are great lads and really nice to deal with._
_
http://shop.birdmtb.com/aeris.html_


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2016)

Those Birds look nice.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Jan 2016)

I was in Decathlon at the weekend and there were some cracking value full suspension bikes. Rockrider 700 range. The spec for the money was great, the reviews seem to rate them as well.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Jan 2016)

fossyant said:


> Those Birds look nice.


You can take a manc out of Manchester.....


----------



## razer17 (8 Jan 2016)

The Bird Aeris is a nice looking bike. And I have a bird, the frame quality of my Zero is excellent. Plus it's customisable which is nice. 

However, I just bough a Cannondale Trigger Carbon 2 for a shade under 2k. That bike is pretty light, and looks amazing. I was going to get the aeris till I saw that deal on Pauls. Cant moan at a half price carbon bouncer.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Jan 2016)

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/rose-dr-z-1-29-2015/aid:738914

Rose Bikes seem to be excellent value for money.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Im seriously considering selling this meta..its a very good spec..
> 3799 at crc but i got it a lot cheaper..2 sets of wheels dropper..
> xo drivetrain,with several front ratios...etc..
> Medium 17.5..
> ...


Yowser.


----------



## Motozulu (19 Jan 2016)

just_fixed said:


> http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/rose-dr-z-1-29-2015/aid:738914
> 
> Rose Bikes seem to be excellent value for money.



I've got a Granite Chief - I absolutely love it, great bike for the price.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (19 Jan 2016)

They seem pretty dialled to me,even though I have never had a wee shotty of one .
Would like to though


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2016)

Still keeping an eye out. Think I'll wait till my claim is sorted as I'll probably get a whack from the missus if I think about another bike just yet, when I can barely ride my current MTB.

Some cracking deals to be had, £6k Ghost down to £3.5k at CRC. The bargains are to be had if you can wait.


----------

